# Why put NY in mid-atlantic??



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm up here, nearly within walking distance of the Canadian border, and we're in the same catagory with DC??? Get real!! Upstate NY should be with the northeast, or with New England.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> I'm up here, nearly within walking distance of the Canadian border, and we're in the same catagory with DC??? Get real!! Upstate NY should be with the northeast, or with New England.



I'm with you down here in 'Toga!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*I don't think so...*

"or with New England"

Vermont and New Hampshire would secede.

TF


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*gregg is from California*

where anything on the other side of Moab is just part of the snooty, stuck up East Coast. Just be glad he knew there is a New York.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

I think we should stick you with Canuckistan. jk, my folks are in Poughkeepsie, I did most of my school years there.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Secede from NYC and we’ll think about it...(nm)*

12345


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hmmm*

NY State would be all for it, but the City would miss the free money... actually, who are we kidding- NYC wouldn't even notice the separation initially, they're so focused on themselves. Keep in mind that I love NYC, I just see that as fact.


----------



## Bozizle (Jan 2, 2003)

*Ummmmm*

Isn't NY still geographically located in the Mid Atlantic...regardless of how far YOUR drive is or what you think it should be? Maybe all states should be exact square patterns so we can have equal everything ICK!

NEw "F#@$ing" Jersey


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*Found this old post*

You have to be kidding. NY gets nailed by state and local government. All you are talking about is an upstate perception. There are no"facts" to support it. NY has to have its own tax because the state continually comes up short.
1)Schooling. NY does not get it's fair share of funding and had to bring a suit to try and even things out. Upstate house members are still trying to figure out a way around the court decision.
2)Transportation. NY has 90% of the public transport and gets 50% of the funding from the state. Fair?
3) Terrorism check out how large cities were screwed out of the funds that should have gone to protect them. NY was attacked after all.
4) Federal, We send far more to the federal gov that we get in return. We are talking billions. Red states, like Arizona get far more back than they put in.
5) So, in sum, I think upstate would really miss NY, not the other way around. I do have to agree with you that we are all a self centered and self infatuated lot.
Take care


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

No, New York extends all the way up to nearly Montreal, then all the way wes to Erie, PA. From where I sit, VA is 500 miles away, New England is less than 200, and Canada is 60. NY shares a 300 mile-long border with new england, running along CT, MA and VT, ending 30 mi south of Montreal. BTW, Vermont used to be a part of NY. New York belongs with New England, period. Even those in NYC are closer to boston than they are to DC.


----------

